# London Ontario Photowalk - October 16



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

For people in the London, Ontario area, a photowalk is organized for October 16.

Dorchester Mill Pond Photo Walk | London Photo Walk


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent post


----------

